# lpg in andalucia



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

hi all 
im just wondering if anyone knows where to get lpg in andalucia. iv never looked when iv been in garages and am thinking of getting the car fitted for it due to the increasing cost of fuel and also because its more enviro friendly


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

tazster said:


> hi all
> im just wondering if anyone knows where to get lpg in andalucia. iv never looked when iv been in garages and am thinking of getting the car fitted for it due to the increasing cost of fuel and also because its more enviro friendly


Chemical Products, Lubricants, Petrol Stations... Repsol.com


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

had a look at that website still a bit of a nightmare at the moment then. pity there isnt a garage near to duquesa. does anyone know if ti is availabe in gib


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

tazster said:


> had a look at that website still a bit of a nightmare at the moment then. pity there isnt a garage near to duquesa. does anyone know if ti is availabe in gib


Not sure where you are but we have a directory that lists them in Jurez de la Frontera, Sevilla, and Granada - Bobadilla, all Repsol. If you need further information let me know!


----------



## jandjlin (Apr 15, 2009)

i run lpg jeep in malaga spain ,only filling stations are Repsol ,one in malaga ,and other in barcellona,price 59.60 cents litre..how ever before filling stations used to pump in from gas bottles ...jeff


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

jandjlin said:


> i run lpg jeep in malaga spain ,only filling stations are Repsol ,one in malaga ,and other in barcellona,price 59.60 cents litre..how ever before filling stations used to pump in from gas bottles ...jeff


thanks jeff thats a great help do you know if repsol in marbella will do lpg youd think it would be more wide spread given its enviromentally friendly


----------



## jandjlin (Apr 15, 2009)

*lpg in spain*



tazster said:


> thanks jeff thats a great help do you know if repsol in marbella will do lpg youd think it would be more wide spread given its enviromentally friendly


None at the moment and none in gib Repsal say they will be opening some 60 more LPG pumps at Repsol filling station in the next 12 month but still waiting.nearest to southern spain is on industrial estate near Bowerhouse going into Malaga....any news will let you know...jeff


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This is from a motorhome site.

Motorhome List - Spanish Camping
A lot of these are not in filling stations but in the Repsol / cepsa depots where they store the gas bottles. Try googling other motorhome sites as you might get more up to date info. They use it in bulk tanks for their c/ heating & a friend of mine had no trouble getting it earlier this year.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> This is from a motorhome site.
> 
> Motorhome List - Spanish Camping
> A lot of these are not in filling stations but in the Repsol / cepsa depots where they store the gas bottles. Try googling other motorhome sites as you might get more up to date info. They use it in bulk tanks for their c/ heating & a friend of mine had no trouble getting it earlier this year.


Yeah, my previous post included sites from such a directory - seems to not be noticed :ranger:


----------



## jandjlin (Apr 15, 2009)

*lpg in spain*



neilmac said:


> Yeah, my previous post included sites from such a directory - seems to not be noticed :ranger:


Hi,thanks for reply ,however not a problem as i have lived in Malaga for 3 years and the filling station is just down the road.


----------

